# SSL protocol on this forum.



## ThomasAld (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello, i didn't know where else to post this so forgive me if it is in the wrong category.

I noticed that this forum does not use SSL. That is very dangerous because it means that passwords and other sensitive information could be intercepted. It is a pretty important vulnerability. 

You could read more here: Why SSL is So Important to Every Website -

Anyways, thought it would be a good idea to point that out. Have a nice day!


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Don't know why anyone would want to intercept passwords for this site...there's hardly much sensetive info on here


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Dec 17, 2017)

It would be a significant annoyance, but on a site like MT, there's not much to steal, so "very dangerous" seems hyperbolic.


----------



## CB Jones (Dec 17, 2017)

So maybe I’m CB Jones or maybe I’m.....







Hacked into CB Jones account.


----------

